# when did Tecumseh and B&S stop using points?



## Seattle (Jul 11, 2006)

curious when they stopped using points


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

They both stoped about the same time. Sience 1980-81 everything has got electronic ignition on it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Around 83 briggs switched from points..... engines around that time that had the magnetron ignition usually stated it on it by a sticker.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Briggs first announced the Magnetron Ignition in 1981
Being a Briggs collector I've seen a lot of old engines
that have been retrofitted with the Magnetron conversion.
To me that fits like fuzzy dice in a hearse. I have a 1935
Briggs Model Y that runs just fine on well cleaned and set
points...


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

where can i get a manual on them magnatron ignitions for a briggs 7 hp horizontl and a techumseh HH120 and techumseh HH14 hp sears tractor gt12 and gt14 engine only repair rebuild manual i have just bought a chiltons btu it has about 100 pages of how to use common mechanics tools from screw drivers and pipe wrenchs i need actul shop manuals for these engines with specs on what is what not how to use a pair of pliers to squeze the end of a plug wire to get a tighter fit ,ridculas at best thanks but ive read all 25 or so pages and have seen alot of very good tips from some very good fellow mechanics here thanks in advance of a reply or two ill get the actual engine numners tonight when i go out to my shop to work thanks timbo


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

techumseh engine HH120 delco remy generator wher to buy a kit to rebuild ,needs brushes ect. as well as bushings


----------

